# Fifa.13.XboX360.PAL.Multi4-iND



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Fifa.13.XboX360.PAL.Multi4-iND*
Region locked PAL, NA release should be within the next couple of daysA "better with Kinect" title although the memories of e3 that showcased it seem to fade more to the somewhat interesting cross platform stuff.

There was a version from an unknown/one time group before this aka classic p2p repack which nuked accordingly in *FIFA.13.PAL.XBOX360-EndyNicM*.
Anyway this is the other big football/soccer title and reigning champion since the mid PS2 era, although as noted in the pro evo version this year is supposed to be some of the stiffest competition in years.
There is an ultimate version that "comes with 24 FIFA Ultimate Team gold packs to kick-start your season--one per week for 24 weeks".



Spoiler: The rest of the FIFA ultimate sales pitch



FIFA Ultimate Team brings the massive FIFA online community together with fans building, managing and competing with their ultimate football team from the world’s best players. Each gold pack is a mix of 12 items, including players, contracts, stadiums, managers, staff, fitness, healing, balls, kits, and badges. Gold Packs consist of players rated 75+ in-game, and include one rare item, such as enhanced player attributes, longer contracts, and the most coveted players.



Amazon words
FIFA 13 captures the drama and unpredictability of real-world football. The game creates a true battle for possession across the entire pitch, delivers freedom and creativity in attack, and connects fans to the heartbeat of the sport - and to each other - through EA SPORTS Football Club. FIFA 13 features five breakthrough gameplay innovations which revolutionize artificial intelligence, dribbling, ball control and physical play, as well as engaging online features and live services.

FIFA 13 with Kinect enables you to use voice commands to manage your club’s line-up and tactics without pausing the game, shout directions on the pitch in Be A Pro, and forces you to temper the way you talk to officials.

Key Features

Attacking Intelligence - All-new positioning intelligence infuses attacking players with the ability to analyse plays and position themselves to create new attacking opportunities. Players will work harder and smarter to break down defences, make runs that pull defenders out of position, and open passing channels for teammates. Players think two plays ahead to create, curve, or alter runs to capitalize on openings as they occur.
Complete Dribbling - Take on defenders with the freedom to be more creative in attack. Players are more explosive accelerating with the ball, and utilise precise dribble touches with true 360° mobility with the ball while facing a defender. Face an opponent to threaten attack while moving with the ball in any direction to dodge tackles, or turn and shield the ball, holding off defenders for longer stretches.
FIFA 13 First Touch Control - A new system eliminates near-perfect control for every player by creating uncertainty when receiving difficult balls. Poor passes are harder to control, enabling defenders to capitalize on errant balls and poor touches. Factors such as defensive pressure, trajectory of the ball, and velocity of the pass all factor into a player’s success. Players with better control and skill stand out. Fewer perfect touches, the potential to over hit passes, more loose balls, and greater balance between defending and attacking.
Player Impact Engine - Physical play expands to give defenders more tools to win back possession. Defenders can use their body to win possession, push and pull for position, and utilise their size and strength to force opponents into poor touches and decisions before the ball arrives.
FIFA 13 Tactical Free Kicks - Create dangerous and unpredictable free kicks. Position up to three attacking players over the ball and confuse opponents with dummy runs, more passing options, and more elaborate free kicks. Opponents can counter by adding or subtracting players to the wall or sending a bullet man to intercept the pass or block the shot.
Skill Games - Learn or master the fundamental skills necessary to compete at FIFA 13 in a competitive and addictive new mode. Become a better player, faster, no matter what your skill level, competing against yourself or friends in 32 mini-games.
Career Mode - Compete for club and country in an expanded Career Mode that now includes internationals. Play for or manage your favorite national team, competing in friendlies, qualifiers and major international tournaments. At the club level, new Transfer logic adds a multitude of new factors that shape a player’s true market value. Form, performance, and morale influence a player’s base value to begin negotiations that now include counter offers, player and cash transactions, and squad roles. Player loans, Board interactions and mid-season manager firings add to the drama. Plus, unlock new features like Edit Player or Rematch in the EA SPORTS Football Club Catalogue.
EA SPORTS Football Club - Earn rewards, level up, enjoy live Challenges based on real-world football events, and connect with friends. Everything within FIFA 13, and against friends, is measured in a meaningful way. Earn rewards to unlock items like kits, special celebrations, Virtual Pro Attribute Boosts, and Career Mode Super Scout Credits from the new Football Club Catalogue. Plus, build status as you climb 100 levels. Real-world storylines drive regular challenges so that FIFA 13 will play like the real-world season.
EA SPORTS Football Club Match Day - Match Day feeds real-world news ripped from the headlines around the world into the game. Drama such as injuries, suspensions, team form, and media gossip will be reflected through in-game commentary and play out in-game. Real-world fixtures and upcoming clashes of your favourite club in the top leagues will enable fans to play right along with the beats of the season. Player form will change frequently, so players in form, or players struggling to keep form, will see their stats change throughout the season based on their real-world performance. Plus, Games of the Week will highlight the top global matchups for fans to enjoy.
FIFA Ultimate Team - Earn, buy, trade and bid for coveted players to build a team of the world’s best football stars. Create and manage multiple squads and compete in ranked online play with seasons, promotions, and relegation. For new players it’s now easier than ever to get in the game with a re-designed navigation system and the Icebreaker Flow, enabling inexperienced players to choose a team captain-Messi, Benzema, Hart, Kuba or Marchisio-to begin a guided ultimate team journey.
Seasons - Compete in single player or new 2v2 ranked online play where you and your mate battle together in 10 game seasons to win promotion in the league divisions. Division Titles have been added to every division, and a new Trophy Cabinet enables champions to showcase their silverware. Perfect your lineup and tactics across multiple Seasons matches, save the squads, and use them for every match. Plus, new match-making options, enabling you to fine tune your Seasons experience.
Pro Clubs Seasons - The FIFA Seasons format comes to Pro Clubs. Compete with your Pro Club in 10 game seasons, trying to earn enough points to be promoted, avoid relegation, win a Division Title or qualify for a Cup tournament. Key new features include an online only Pro, with progression and growth tracked and stored online, and a Free Agent Hub, enabling Pros not currently on a club to play drop-in matches and view leaderboards.
Complete Authenticity - Featuring 30 leagues, 500 officially licensed clubs, and more than 15,000 players.
Voice Commands - Administer your squad the way real-world managers organize their clubs during a match. Use voice commands to instantly activate tactics, change formations, or initiate substitutions, and enjoy the strategic advantage of managing your club without pausing the game.
On Pitch Commands - Think, react and play like a professional footballer utilising voice commands on the pitch in Be A Pro mode. Shout for a pass, send a teammate on a run or call for a shot the way real footballers communicate on the pitch.
Referee Feedback - Referees and linesmen are influenced by what they hear. Coarse language directed towards an official may be mentioned by commentators or influence a referee’s strictness and decision-making around fouls and bookings. Plus, storylines will develop in Career Mode when players and managers let their emotions get the better of them.


*Video*e3 presentation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGB5_1ZKWjU 


*Boxart*









pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }





*NFO*Still waiting on a text NFO


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2012)

*FIFA.13.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX* also appeared and *Fifa.13.XboX360.PAL.Multi4-iND* was subsequently nuked for preing without a NFO. Realistically any of the three will do the deed. *Rocksmith.XBOX360-iMARS* also appeared as well as a PAL compatible version of Dead or Alive 5 and a Asia release of the same game which should both get posts shortly.

NFO for the new release.



pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }





*NFO*





- C O M P L E X -
?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????  ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????  ?????????? ????    ???
??????  ???  ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ?????  ?????  ?????  ??? ?????  ???
??????       ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ?????  ?????  ?????      ?????  ????
??????       ??????  ???? ?????  ???  ??? ????? ??????  ?????       ????  ???
??????       ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?  ??  ??????        ?????
??????  ???? ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?????  ?????       ????  ???
??????  ???? ??????  ???? ?????       ??? ?????  ?????  ?????  ??? ?????  ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????   ??????? ?????  ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
?                                                                       ???
? ?                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ??

FIFA 13 (c) Electronic Arts               

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Region      : PAL                   Languages: Eng Fre Ger Ita Hun         
?   Size        : 01 x DVD              Genre    : Sport        ?
?     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 09-2012         ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?                                                                     ?

Release Info:                                                              ?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

All-new Attacking Intelligence infuses players with the most sophisticated 
artificial intelligence ever achieved. Players have the ability to analyze 
space, work harder and smarter to break down the defense, and think two 
plays ahead. Now every touch matters with the most comprehensive and 
intuitive dribbling system ever developed for the franchise. Inspired by 
the world's best player, Lionel Messi, Complete Dribbling enables players 
to face their opponent and use precise dribble touches combined with true 
360 mobility with the ball, so it's easier to be more creative and 
dangerous in 1v1 opportunities. FIFA Soccer 13 1st Touch Control transforms 
the way players control the ball, eliminating near-perfect touch for every 
player on the pitch, and creating more opportunities for defenders to win 
back possession. The second generation of the Player Impact Engine expands 
physical play from just collisions to off-the-ball battles between players. 
Defenders can push and pull for position, and utilize their size and 
strength to force opponents into poor touches and decisions before the ball 
arrives. FIFA Soccer 13 Tactical Free Kicks provides the tools to create 
dangerous and unpredictable free kicks. Position up to three players over 
the ball and utilize dummy runs and more passing options to outwit your 
opponent.



Attacking Intelligence- All-new positioning intelligence infuses 
attacking players with the ability to analyze plays, and to better position 
themselves to create new attacking opportunities. Players will work harder 
and smarter to break down defenses, make runs that pull defenders out of 
position, and open passing channels for teammates. Plus, players possess an 
off-the-ball vision and the ability to think two plays ahead to create, 
curve, or alter runs to capitalize on openings as they occur.

Complete Dribbling- Make every touch matter with complete control of 
the ball. Take on defenders with the freedom to be more creative in attack. 

Players are more explosive accelerating with the ball, and utilize precise 
dribble touches with true 360 mobility with the ball while facing a 
defender.  Face an opponent to threaten attack while moving with the ball 
in any direction to dodge tackles, or turn and shield the ball, maintaining 
position, and holding off defenders for longer stretches. 

FIFA 13 1st Touch Control- A new system eliminates near-perfect control 
for every player by creating uncertainty when receiving difficult balls. 
Poor passes are harder to control, enabling defenders to capitalize on 
errant balls and poor touches. Multiple factors such as defensive pressure, 
trajectory of the ball, and velocity of the pass all factor into a player's 
success. Players with better control and skill stand out. Fewer perfect 
touches, the potential to over hit passes, more opportunity for loose 
balls, and greater balance between defending and attacking. 

Player Impact Engine-The second generation of the award-winning physics 
engine expands physical play from just collisions to off-the-ball battles, 
giving defenders more tools to win back possession. Defenders can use their 
body to win possession, push and pull for position, and utilize their size 
and strength to force opponents into poor touches and decisions before the 
ball arrives.

FIFA 13 Tactical Free Kicks-Create dangerous and unpredictable free 
kicks. Position up to three attacking players over the ball and confuse 
opponents with dummy runs, more passing options, and more elaborate free 
kicks. Opponents can counter by adding or subtracting players to the wall, 
creeping the wall forward, or sending a bullet man to intercept the pass or 
block the shot.

New Passes-Two new passing options give players the ability to finesse 
passes over the outstretched leg of a defender or play lower trajectory 
ofted through balls into space or to teammates.

FIFA 13 Fundamentals-Essential elements have been refined to make the 
experience more authentic. Referees will now make better decisions awarding 
fouls and cards, goalkeeper intelligence has been improved, and Tactical 
Defending has added lateral mobility for players in defensive containment. 
Plus, new animations have been developed for off-balance shots, 180 shots, 
and celebrations.

Complete Authenticity-Over 500 officially licensed clubs and more than 
15,000 players.



Notes:
~~~~~~~




?                                                                    ?
?                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?                                                                 ?? bmx!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2012)

Several other versions appeared that should complete the regions and languages set.
*FIFA_13_ASIA_XBOX360-KFC*
*FIFA.2013.PAL.MULTI3.XBOX360-iNSOMNi*- according to the NFO French, English and Dutch are here and complex mistakenly had their release as carrying French. 

*FIFA.13.NTSC.XBOX360-ProCiSiON* also hit that should work on North American consoles.


----------

